# Documents required for non citizen sa id



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi good people

could anyone advise the documents required to apply for a non citizen ID if:

1. you are receiving your PR in a week
2. you are married to a SA citizen and currently living in SA


I've been searching all over but couldn't get a straight answer. The verification of PR is very confusing. I emailed to the DHA and they replied that my PR will be verified at the "Processing Center" and I just need my PR and two identical photos to take with. 

will appreciate any help a lot.


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just went through the process two days ago. You need to take with you your passport, birth certificate, you id photos, marriage certificate and your PR with you. (hopefully when your PR arrives it will already have the stamp on it saying it's verified). At home affairs they will give you all the to fill out. it was actually quite a smooth process. I was in and out within 20 minutes.


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Tony

thanks for the reply and sorry for the delayed response. There was a mistake in my PR and had to apply for rectification in October. 

It is done now and hope the PRP is correct this time. I will be collecting the PRP soon. 

I heard for smart ID cards you do not need any photos as they take the photos at DHA at the time of application. 

But I will be taking all the documents as you advised just in case. 

thanks a lot again

kind regards 

Harman


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

and I am sure all the new PRPs are coming with a verification certificate now.. I remember there was a verification certificate attached when I received the faulty PRP in October. (Unless I may be misunderstood  )


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

harman007 said:


> and I am sure all the new PRPs are coming with a verification certificate now.. I remember there was a verification certificate attached when I received the faulty PRP in October. (Unless I may be misunderstood  )


Hi Herman,

Congrats for rectified PRP.

When did your status changed?

Did you collected your new PRP yet?

Thanks.


----------

